# Dumpy and me watching the Blues vs. Oilers



## bunnyman666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Trix here-

It is always awesome watching hockey with Dumpy.Dumpy may be dumb,but he sure knows ice hockey...

He lets me sit on his lap, especially since I can't see the game no mores on account of my cat-a-rax, whatever those are.

But when my boy Vladdy Tarasenko scores, he lifts me high in the airs!!!! I hopes to meet Vladdy- he's AWESOME!!!!!

Dumpy is almost as cool as my boy Sherman- I will introduces you all to hims later!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 1, 2015)

AND MY BLUES WON!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!

Vladdy is almost as cool as Dumpy!!!!! Yay!!!!! Nose bumps and snuggles for all in my hutch hold!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!


----------

